# davids gun room



## swampdaddy (Mar 10, 2007)

Anyone ever have any custom work done at Davids Gun Room in Norcross, Im considering having my rifle piller bedded, custon decelerator pad and trigger job. I would like any input on your experience with them.

Please dont try to tell me i can do it myself. I only do one thing really well and gunsmithin aint it.

EJ


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Mar 11, 2007)

YOU CAN DO IT YOURSELF  Just jokin ya man I have never even heard of them


----------



## tuffenough (Mar 12, 2007)

*Bobs Custom Guns*

Never had David's do any work sure they are good but would highly recomend Bob's Custom Guns in Palmetto 770-463-4140 he has done probably 15 guns for me Great Workmanship.


----------



## Kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

They did a trigger job for me on a 629, drilled and tapped the scope for it also.  I was very happy with their work.  Not sure if that helps.

Kdog


----------



## RCCola (Mar 13, 2007)

David did some work for me two years ago.  Very happy customer here.


----------



## TimR (Mar 18, 2007)

I have had a trigger job or two done there but nothing major.  Very nice folks...I have had nothing but good experiences there.

Tim


----------



## Eric Lewis (Mar 18, 2007)

*Davids Gun Room*

Try here before you make up yor mind...He just did an excellent job for me !

www.riflerestorer.com


RiflerestorerChristopher K'nerr 1145 Grist Mill Dr. Acworth, GA 30101. Phone: 678-574-5522. Email me: cknerr/ T/riflerestorer/D T/-com-/. Like to find us? ...
www.riflerestorer.com/contact_us.htm - 5k - Supplemental Result - Cached - Similar pages 

Riflerestorer


----------



## littlewolf (Mar 18, 2007)

No custom gun work but I will vouch for David's. Top notch for customer service.  Prices are not bad either.


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 19, 2007)

I had him do some minor trigger work for me as well but nothing major.


----------



## Bill Brown (Mar 19, 2007)

I've had some work done there, Matt Reynolds was working part-time as the gunsmith, I had a Decelerator pad put on an over&under shotgun and the end product looked real good.


----------



## JACKED UP (Mar 19, 2007)

I have used David's with great results. They seem a little pricey, but have done excellant work. For a trigger job I reccommend going to Tucker Gun.  It is called the Gun Depot now if I am not mistaken.  It is in downtown tucker, right next to subway and across the street from Eckerd's drug.  They have done all my trigger jobs and I have never had any problems.


----------



## csam (Apr 27, 2007)

Ken, the gunsmith at Tucker Gun, claims he taught Rusty (at David's) everything he knows.  

I have used both for a variety of jobs and both are excellent.


----------

